# Need advice see video



## Tmac (Feb 18, 2018)

Last nite. A month ago I replaced queen in this colony. I would have called it weak at best then. Top box is 80 percent drawn in a week but plenty room for honey or brood. I added another box and removed entrance reducer. Before the new box bees were packed in tite. All of the bees returned to hive. They seem normal this morning. Welcome any thoughts. Tryed to attach vid but not getting it


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Tmac, I am not sure what the question is. You can upload the video to Youtube and then post a link in your message. If there is a swarm in the tree, I don't see it on my phone.


----------



## Tmac (Feb 18, 2018)

Sorry for the poorly worded post. It’s not obvious in the pic but the colony was flying in mass numbers and front literal stacked w bees. It appeared to be swarming but I watched as they all returned to the hive. Is this a warning of a swarm to come. Trying to decide on best course of action.


----------



## Heinlein (Aug 28, 2018)

Tmac, One of my hives did just that this May. My mentor and I split them the next day, but they swarmed afterward anyway. We think the first swarm attempt somehow did not get the queen along for the ride. The resulting swarm, post-split, was the result of not doing a normal split wherein the old queen is moved to a new location and hive body. After that, they became honey-bound.


----------

